# Santa Rosa Sound 6/25 Trip



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Tried Santa Rosa Sound Fri night/Sat morn. Wind was a little strong out of the NW when I got on the water at 1am. Water was a little murky as well.
After about 30 mins the wind died to nothing and things looked to be good.
However, the stingrays were everywhere and had the bottom so torn up that I think they had the flounder run off. I fished till daylight and gigged what I saw, three decent fish. 
Its better than nothin. Thank the Lord for his blessings.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bow at least your getting out. Keeping that eye sharp for the contest. Nice dinner to say the least. How long was the largest?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Persistence pays off. Good looking catch.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

19 1/2"


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Good Fish!!!!!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Great Job Bow!!


----------

